# Do you know the answer to this question?



## InSickHealth (Sep 5, 2010)

How is money dispersed when it is printed from the Federal Reserve? As a matter of fact, I've never thought about this, and I feel like it's something I should know. I also realized that I need to know this for an important part of my next story.

I ask, nay I beg, that no one mentions the Amero, the union of Canada, Mexico, and America, or any other ideas that aren't actively taught in an econ class. All I want to know is how freshly printed money is dispersed.

I'm using it for a fictional story based around money, and I need to understand how it gets to my hand from the print.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## malvo4 (Sep 5, 2010)

I think they distribute it through the banks. Like when a store gets cash so they can run the registers, a few times I find crisp brand new bills if I open a register in the morning. Also the banks is responsible to take bills out of circulation replacing it with the new bills.


----------



## InSickHealth (Sep 5, 2010)

That's what I figured. I'll roll with that. Thanks for not being a crazy conspiracy-theorist. I was really worried about that.


----------



## garza (Sep 5, 2010)

That's what they want you to believe.


----------



## StrikingEagle (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello InSickHealth,

I have found a few links that may help in your Federal Reserve to you money research:

link 1)  Federal Reserve Board, Currency: Notes and Coins   (FAQ) Frequently Asked Questions (link on next line)

http://www.federalreserve.gov/generalinfo/faq/faqcur.htm

Link 2)  Federal Reserve Bank, New York:  How currency gets into circulation  (link on next line)

http://www.ny.frb.org/aboutthefed/fedpoint/fed01.html

Link 3)  United States Department of Treasury:  FAQ: Currency, production and circulation (link on next line)
U.S. Treasury - FAQs: Production & Circulation of Currency


Hope this leads you in the right direction.


----------

